# Florence SC train station info



## Patti 51 (Apr 2, 2019)

Our family is a first time Amtrak user. We are going to Myrtle Beach, and the train will bring us to Florence South Carolina, at 3 AM. Does anyone know this station and have any suggestions of what to do until the rental car business opens at 9? We have 3 teens and 3 adults. I’m told the train station actually closes its doors right after the train drops off its passengers.


----------



## pennyk (Apr 2, 2019)

I do not know the area, but I googled 24-hour restaurants near Florence Amtrak train station and found nothing. If financially feasible, I would find a motel/hotel and rest until the rental car agency opens. Sorry I could not be of more help.

I ride the Silver Meteor quite often and am usually asleep when we are in Florence.


----------



## dcwldct (Apr 8, 2019)

There really isn't much in Florence. I've never used the amtrak station, but I've driven through it plenty of times and am generally familiar with the area. Have you already bought tickets? It may be worth it to take the meteor to Charleston instead. That would get you some more sleep (4:51 arrival), and there are more options for waiting. The area immediately around the station is pretty sparse/industrial/rough, but just a couple miles away is a Dunkin' Donuts that opens at 5. The drive from Charleston to Myrtle is about 30 minutes longer than from Florence, but is considerably nicer and more scenic.


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Apr 8, 2019)

I have also driven through Florence, SC. It is a decent I-95 fuel/food Stop, just below the NC/SC border. Apparently, it's also appears to be the gateway I-95 stop for traffic going to Myrtle Beach. I'm not at all familiar with the train station. I only know of the Auto Train "Utility" stop where the two trains meet at night, and both trains stop for fuel. watering and crew changes. But that's in the CSX yard in Florence. I don't know if the Florence SC train station is on the same route or not.


----------



## dcwldct (Apr 9, 2019)

AutoTrDvr said:


> I have also driven through Florence, SC. It is a decent I-95 fuel/food Stop, just below the NC/SC border. Apparently, it's also appears to be the gateway I-95 stop for traffic going to Myrtle Beach. I'm not at all familiar with the train station. I only know of the Auto Train "Utility" stop where the two trains meet at night, and both trains stop for fuel. watering and crew changes. But that's in the CSX yard in Florence. I don't know if the Florence SC train station is on the same route or not.



It's the same route. The station is at the West end of the yard at the end of the CSX South End Subdivision where the Charleston subdivision begins and the SCCR connects to the main.


----------



## KMSAlex (Apr 24, 2019)

You could stay on another 1.5 hours and get off in north Charleston. Charleston is about about 40 further from myrtle beach then Florence but you'd be getting off in a much bigger town which is actually worth visiting (trust me I'm stationed in Sumter and know both Florence and Charleston pretty well.) I bet the Charleston station also stays open as the north bound Palmetto comes threw about 4 hours later.

I wish I had a vehicle with the capacity to just give you a lift to Myrtle, but unless you're all trying to pile in the bed of a pickup that's a no go


----------

